# Network cards - anyone interested?



## Skolink (Dec 23, 2008)

I am considering ordering another batch of TiVo network cards, but want to gauge interest first.
I sold the last of my TurboNZet cards in January, and decided not to do any more with the release of TiVoHD in Australia and soon in New Zealand (where I live).
Interest had dwindled a lot with no enquiries for weeks, but strangely in the last day I have had several emails.
So, is there anyone in the UK who is interested?
Price would likely be NZ$60+postage (total ~£30)
You can contact me directly if you like: [email protected] (remove numbers)


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Dammit.. a week too late. I already ordered off tivocentral.


----------



## Skolink (Dec 23, 2008)

I should point out though that it would take up to two months from components/cards being ordered to cards being mailed out to people. So take consolation in that Tony.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Skolink said:


> So, is there anyone in the UK who is interested?
> Price would likely be NZ$60+postage (total ~£30)
> 
> You can contact me directly if you like: [email protected] (remove numbers)


Yes I'm interested here as I got a free Lifetime Sub non upgraded Tivo I would like to network to handle recording conflicts. Can't justify the high price of a Cachecard.

But what about VAT, customs duty or Parcelforce International customs duty handling charge. Have you found a way to post the items to the UK to make sure that UK customers do not get hit with any of those?


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> Yes I'm interested here as I got a free Lifetime Sub non upgraded Tivo I would like to network to handle recording conflicts. Can't justify the high price of a Cachecard.
> 
> But what about VAT, customs duty or Parcelforce International customs duty handling charge. Have you found a way to post the items to the UK to make sure that UK customers do not get hit with any of those?


GIFT! (low value $10)


----------



## Skolink (Dec 23, 2008)

Most people do not seem to have been charged, but one guy got hit with tax that was about 1/3 the value of the cards. After that I always marked them 'gift' when sending to the UK. No-one got charged customs then. I generally don't put a low value (eg $10) on the customs form because if it goes missing, thats all I get paid by the postage company. That said, I'm happy to do so at the buyer's risk.


----------



## Skolink (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going ahead with another batch of TiVo network cards. Cards should be ready in about a month (Mid July 09). At the current exchange rate the price will be £36 including postage for 1 card. Combined shipping and volume discounts will be available.
I will advise when they are ready.
Cheers,
John


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got one of these in one of my TiVos, just have to add a note here after a couple of years of use that it's been absolutely faultless and as well built as the others are. Good offer from John to do another production run - I heartily recommend taking advantage of it if ye are indeed fishing around for one!


----------



## ScoobyDooZ (Sep 28, 2005)

Skolink said:


> I am going ahead with another batch of TiVo network cards. Cards should be ready in about a month (Mid July 09). At the current exchange rate the price will be £36 including postage for 1 card. Combined shipping and volume discounts will be available.
> I will advise when they are ready.
> Cheers,
> John


Hi do you have these in yet as I am interested in one ?


----------



## Skolink (Dec 23, 2008)

Well thanks to the substandard services of USPS and NZ Post, and the beurocracy of NZ Customs, come components were stuck in customs for over two weeks. I'll be using Fedex from now on..

Anyway, all components are now with the assembly outfit, so the batch is booked to be run this week.

Sorry for the delay, thanks for being patient.
Cheers, John


----------



## Skolink (Dec 23, 2008)

The cards have finally arrived! I'm away for the weekend, but will be visiting the post office on Monday. The build cost was higher than I had hoped, so the cost is &#163;33 including postage (or NZ$81) via Paypal. Flick me an email or PM


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks. 

The card that I ordered on the 17th arrived today, well impressed. Was expecting to wait about a month lol, guess I'm used to a poor postal service. 

Not fitted it as yet as I am still at work. Will fit tonght and post an update then. 

Cheers

EDIT:
Fitted it last night, works absolutely perfectly. Thanks so much


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

20039700 said:


> Not fitted it as yet as I am still at work. Will fit tonght and post an update then.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Can I take it that the TivoNZ card all worked out fine once you fitted it in your Tivo?


----------

